# Childcare Practitioner



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello everyonee..looking find information about Childcare jobs in German...

I have a UK Diploma working with babies and young children and wondering is it this valid in Germany? what is the qualifications do you need to work with children? What are the jobs like over there? are there English speaking crèches? is it difficult to get a job working with young children... 


Would love to hear your viewsss!!




Sel x


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

In Berlin, at least, I've seen shopfronts advertizing bilingual childcare - mostly German-English, though also German-other languages. I imagine you can find these places relatively easy via Google. No idea whether qualifications translate or whether you'd be paid enough to justify a move, or whether you would also need some level of German yourself.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Nononymous said:


> In Berlin, at least, I've seen shopfronts advertizing bilingual childcare - mostly German-English, though also German-other languages. I imagine you can find these places relatively easy via Google. No idea whether qualifications translate or whether you'd be paid enough to justify a move, or whether you would also need some level of German yourself.


Thanks for the reply! 

Just looking around for our options we want to live somewhere in between the UK & Bosnia & Herzegovina to be near both of our families. 

So looking to see how valid my carer is...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a shortage of kindergarten teachers and especially English speaking ones, as currently every kindergarten tries to find a native speaker and offer some basic language training for the kids.
If you speak at least some basic German, you will have no problem finding a job. The required educational training can be completed as a several weeks course, in case your UK certs are not accepted (which might well be the case).
But child care salaries suck in Germany - you will hardly be able to survive on one, even less feeding your family. It basically is only suitable for second-earners.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

beppi said:


> There's a shortage of kindergarten teachers and especially English speaking ones, as currently every kindergarten tries to find a native speaker and offer some basic language training for the kids.
> If you speak at least some basic German, you will have no problem finding a job. The required educational training can be completed as a several weeks course, in case your UK certs are not accepted (which might well be the case).
> But child care salaries suck in Germany - you will hardly be able to survive on one, even less feeding your family. It basically is only suitable for second-earners.


Hmm... Is it that bad? Doesn't look very promising. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I have heard, an academically educated child care practisioner can earn EUR1600-1800/month (that is before taxes and compulsory deductions, 30-40% less afterwards). Without applicable degree, I guess you can expect around EUR1400/month, maybe slightly more if you're native speaker.


----------

